# RMC website is out of service



## jaysfan17 (20 Feb 2017)

The RMC website is down right now which really sucks because all my school work is done online through moodle. Would anyone by chance know what's going on?


----------



## Journeyman (20 Feb 2017)

luttrellfan said:
			
		

> The RMC website is down right now which really sucks because all my school work is done online through moodle. Would anyone by chance know what's going on?


Reading Week; with the students gone, they're doing computer maintenance. It was supposed to be completed over the weekend.  
Actual completion = :dunno:


----------



## jaysfan17 (20 Feb 2017)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Reading Week; with the students gone, they're doing computer maintenance. It was supposed to be completed over the weekend.
> Actual completion = :dunno:



Gee, it would have been nice if RMC would have notified myself and the other distance learners ahead of time. What a joke!  

Thanks for letting me know Journeyman.


----------

